# How long does it take to get used new toys?



## Sasha2 (Jun 21, 2013)

I want to buy new toys for my budgies but they are so scared of everything. Are mine just extra skittish or is this normal for parakeets? My greencheek isnt scared of anything except red hats and balloons. But she isnt scared of toys or anything like that.


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Some are more calm about new things than others. Most budgies who were raised without close human contact are going to be very skittish. They’re wild prey animals after all. They will become less skittish in time, when they become used to your presence. 

At this time, it may help to hang new toys outside of their living area. Put them furniture or objects near the cage so they can see and get used to them without being an immediate threat.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

My girl used to be super skittish too. She's still skittish, but definitely less so than the first few years I had her. Even seeing a new person in the room would send her into a panic. 

Now she's better about that and more confident, but she still wary of new toys. When I introduce new toys to her, I first leave them outside her cage where she can see them, and then hang them outside her cage so she has time to get used to them. After a few days of this, she doesn't mind having them in her cage, though it may take her a bit to go explore them. 

Best of luck


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*You haven't had your budgies long so it's natural they are frightened of most everything. 
They haven't even had a chance to really settle into their new environment yet 
You've been given excellent advice with regard to adding or changing perches and toys in the cage.*


----------



## Sasha2 (Jun 21, 2013)

Thanks for the advice. I put in a cuttle bone and now they wont go near that place and are staying on the other side of the cage. Such silly little things. I even clipped a little piece of millet to it for an added incentive.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Did you put the cuttlebone outside the cage for a few days within their eyesight and then clip it to the outside of the cage for a few days before moving it into the cage?

It really is best to allow them to get used to new things gradually. *


----------

